

Gist Takes the Social Graph Beyond the “Of Course” Moment - emilyann
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2010/11/17/gist-takes-the-social-graph-beyond-the-of-course-moment/

======
corprew
Gist has been great for me in keeping track of the business and volunteer
contacts. I feel smarter and better informed during business conversations
from using it, it finds a lot of things i previously had to research before
meetings automatically. I haven't even given it all the information that it
presumably would like[1] and have a distinctly suboptimal (for it, not for me)
usage pattern[2], and it still does a wonderful job.

I can't recommend it highly enough.

[1] it correctly divines that i'm not giving it all the information about my
email accounts -- i limit it to my business emails. [2] i don't log in except
when i need its information, basically. presumably the firefox integration
would fix this, but i use chrome regularly.

